# Amtrak & Coca-Cola



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

From Facebook, I want one.

Bill


NEWARK, Del. – Amtrak has debuted a new look for Siemens ACS-64 No. 606: the colors of Coca-Cola. The locomotive has pulled the northbound Silver Meteor, train No. 98, up the Northeast Corridor on Thursday morning.

The locomotive marks a new partnership with Coca-Cola, signalling the end of a long-running agreement for Pepsi to supply Amtrak's trains. Amtrak noted the change on its Facebook page Wednesday, but as of Thursday morning has not issued a press release with additional information


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

That's pretty sweet looking...


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

If'n I can't get a Mountain Dew on Amtrak, I ain't gonna ride 'em!


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

It would seem they could sell paint jobs as adverts or put big flashy giant stickers on the sides of these and sell ads, or something. Maybe not...


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Pretty neat. :thumbsup:


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Severn said:


> It would seem they could sell paint jobs as adverts or put big flashy giant stickers on the sides of these and sell ads, or something. Maybe not...


Deutsche Bahn does this all of the time. Not every locomotive, but they have their share for charitable causes, sporting events and teams, television and radio stations, special anniversaries, etc.

Celebrating the 850th Annivarsary of the founding of München:










Advertising the ZDF television network:


----------

